
Is There an Optimal Diet for Humans? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/18/well/eat/is-there-an-optimal-diet-for-humans.html
======
hjek
Optimal in terms of nutrition or in terms of being less destructive for the
planet or creating less suffering?

This article appears to only consider the importance of one of those.

